# Remotes for the Parents



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

For Christmas this year, I'm going to buy some universal remotes for the parents (mine and wifeys).

Both have similar setups...receiver, cable/sat box, LCD TVs, other newer peripherals...all IR would work....

Any suggestions for ones that you have? 

I figured Harmony would be the best route for them...ease of use is paramount!"thumbsup:


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

Hummmm. Over T-giving we had our son and grandchildren over. I had gone over to check on my mom at her apartment. My son and his 12 and 16 year old daughters couldn't figure out how to use my programmed MX-700.

It hasn't been my experience that us older people need the least complicated.


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope you didn't take that as an insult! 

My mom doesn't try or want it seems to figure out how to even use a PS3, so I figured something that seemed basic in instruction would be good.


----------



## persisting1 (Feb 8, 2009)

When I think of my parents and remotes, this is the only one that comes to mind.


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

We may be older than your parents so WAF is a very important factor here. Two years ago I got my wife a Harmony One remote for Christmas. She at first thought it was just another excuse to buy myself another toy, but very quickly came to love it! She can now very easily operate our entire system.

With the Harmony remotes you select 'Activities'. In our case they are Sage TV, Watch a DVD, Listen to Cassette and a couple more. When you select one of the Activities on a backlit touch screen it turns on all of the appropriate 'Devices' - receiver, TV, and or whatever. Easy to program on your PC with an online connection. Their database has the IR codes for thousands of devices.

It's a little pricey. At first I thought "That much for a remote!" But now we feel well worth it. 

Rod


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

HuskerOmaha said:


> I hope you didn't take that as an insult!
> 
> My mom doesn't try or want it seems to figure out how to even use a PS3, so I figured something that seemed basic in instruction would be good.


Not at all. We all have varying skills, age dependent.


----------



## 1BionicEar (Apr 14, 2008)

Anybody have an opinion on the RedEye Mini?

Looks like a slick solution if you already have an Apple device. Thinking of getting one for the main HT. My wife doesn't have the patience to learn how to use a universal remote. She is starting to get comfortable with her iPhone, so I am thinking that this might be an easier transition.

http://thinkflood.com/products/


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

persisting1 said:


> When I think of my parents and remotes, this is the only one that comes to mind.


That's pretty close to what I did for my Mom (98 this Feb). I opened a RS remote and cut down the soft vinyl buttons that I did not want her to access. Basically its On/Off, Channel Up/Down, and Vol Up/Down. :SSH:


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

I've used Harmony remotes for years (as I just just posted in the Harmony 110 thread!), and have had good luck with them. I bought an 880 for my (tech-savvy) brother a couple years go and for my (not-so-tech-savvy) parents. Both of them love the 880. 

My dad mostly likes it becasue he doesn't have to hear my mom complain about the remotes any more.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, let me weigh-in on the MX-850 from URC.

Been using their remotes for a long time and they are way more flexible than the Harmonys (fine products BTW).

The MX remotes take a little additional time to program on your PC, but that's where the flexibility comes in. There are a tremendous number of files and individual commands on Remote Central.com for customizing.

I got into these things from a self-defense standpoint (wife, not parents). The whole "1 button" thing appealed to me to make the whole process simpler and stop the constant "How do I make _______ work" questions. The real clincher for me was the flexibility (and power) of the macros.

Not only can you do the 1 button turns everything on thing, but I also set up a device called "SWICH" that has several buttons that turns off what is being used and turns on what you want. Example - watching DirecTv satellite and want to go to a DVD - 1 button changes everything. All you need to do is drop in the DVD and hit "Play".

Also, nice flexibility to "mix" commands. On my SATELLITE device, I have an ASPECT command (from the TV remote)plus SUB + and SUB - commands from the Denon receiver. That way I can do everything from the same remote page on the LCD screen. Constantly tweaking and making it better.


----------



## Loophead (Dec 11, 2008)

How about two different remotes?

Get this one for TV (Cable or Satellite):








http://www.weemote.com/weesrlm.html
$24.95

And get this for DVD/Blu-ray Playback:








http://www.weemote.com/weedvlm.html
$24.95


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow.

Would be cheaper.....:whew:


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

*Harmony 620*

I peruse slickdeals.net alot and found the 620 on sale through PC Richard? I believe.

Got it for under $60 shipped.

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harmony-620-Advanced-Remote/dp/B00182F1SU

I'm sure in 3 months when I get back home it will still be in the nice adult proof plastic packaging.

Seriously, why are those so hard to open? It takes a massive knife/scissors combo most times.

Thanks for your advice!:clapper:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Try this...
https://www.buyopenit.com/?refcode=1002

Mike


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

*Cutting Supertool*

Are you a proud owner? :scratchchin:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes. 
Good for cutting plastic for kids toys.

Mike


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

Great choice with the Harmony remote. I bought my parents a Harmony remote a couple of years ago. They love it and guests can also figure it out very easily. They have a lot of guests and they used to have about 3-4 remotes with instructions on which order to use each remote for a particular activity.


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

*Harmony*

So far I've been impressed with their products. I've demo'd the 1100 twice now, thinking I may want that for my HT.

I'm thinking I'm going to mount the IR sensor somewhere by the center channel/top of screen since wife nixed the stage for now.

Mike TX-Ordered a few of the super cutting tools. I'll let you know what I think!


----------

